# speaker wiring 89 sentra



## FlippyBoy (May 23, 2003)

im slowly re-doing my entire sound system - i have infinity kappas in front and infinity reference in back, all powered by a sony head unit, with two 8" subs in the trunk. at first i used all stock wiring, but im upgrading that too. the wires going to the rear are now high-quality 16ga wire, and i think the difference is noticible. my question is this: i want to run new wires for the front speakers, too, but it looks impossible without taking the whole dash apart. is there an easy way to run wires into the inside of the front doors? i have an 89 sentra. by the way, right now, my system sounds better than any other i have ever heard, although i might be slightly biased (-;

thanks!


----------

